# Briggs 7hp 5BSXS.2051HF 276006 Connecting Rod



## cdrive (May 30, 2009)

I am having some trouble finding a connecting rod part number for a briggs (troybuilt pressure washer) 7hp horozontal engine.

The model number is above in the subject, the rod has the markings 21 MAG, 12.5 and K93.

Any help is much appreciated.

Cheers!
Dave

http :// dave.vc/ Rod_Pic.jpg (spaces added)


----------



## cdrive (May 30, 2009)

*Found It*

Turns out the briggs part number for this engine is:
121012-0112-E1

And for the connecting rod is:
690124

:thumbsup: Sweet!


----------

